# 2016 Mid-Size Truck Shootout – Toyota Tacoma, GMC Canyon, Nissan Frontier



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> Forty percent. 40%. 40 percent. Forty %. No matter how you phrase it, 40 percent is a crucial figure for mid-size trucks, as it’s the percentage of sales increase from 2014 to 2015 in the segment (253,826 to 357,406*). Who deserves the credit for this increase is up for debate.
> 
> On one hand, GM can certainly claim its share of the credit by introducing a new truck platform shared on the GMC Canyon and the Chevrolet Colorado, the latter of which won our 2015 Mid-Size Truck Shootout. Then again, Nissan and Toyota deserve their share of praise for keeping the segment afloat after most manufacturers left it for dead.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Mid-Size Truck Shootout – Toyota Tacoma, GMC Canyon, Nissan Frontier f<span style="font-family: Calibri, sans-serif;">rom our Friends at Off-Road.com</span>.


----------

